# Lagun FTV-1  Drawbar



## rac74 (May 4, 2014)

Does anyone have info on removing the draw bar on a Lagun  FTV-1?  It is a R-8 style drawbar and has no roll pin to remove as in the MT40 style draw bar which removes from the bottom. my manual has no info on this procedure.........thanks.....


----------



## Ski (Jun 20, 2014)

Mine just drops in from the top.


----------



## drs23 (Jun 20, 2014)

Ski said:


> Mine just drops in from the top.



My Birmingham B'port clone with R-8 is the same. Drop the collet and it just lifts out.


----------

